# Seek or Linkedin - Which is better?



## shihaskm339 (May 10, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I moved to Australia 2 months back and has been looking for a job ever since. There are loads of information on finding jobs and experiences. But I am still confused which job sites to rely on. I find lots of duplicates in seek, though many here are advising to apply to the jobs in seek. I am not getting any calls at all and I am worried whether I am looking at the wrong site.

Any advice will help. Thanks


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

shihaskm339 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I moved to Australia 2 months back and has been looking for a job ever since. There are loads of information on finding jobs and experiences. But I am still confused which job sites to rely on. I find lots of duplicates in seek, though many here are advising to apply to the jobs in seek. I am not getting any calls at all and I am worried whether I am looking at the wrong site.
> 
> Any advice will help. Thanks


In which technology you are looking for openings?


----------



## GMcShea (Jan 25, 2013)

shihaskm339 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I moved to Australia 2 months back and has been looking for a job ever since. There are loads of information on finding jobs and experiences. But I am still confused which job sites to rely on. I find lots of duplicates in seek, though many here are advising to apply to the jobs in seek. I am not getting any calls at all and I am worried whether I am looking at the wrong site.
> 
> Any advice will help. Thanks


Hi,

Depending on where the job is based, you could be competing with hundreds of applicants. My advice is to continue using Seek, as a lot of employers/employment agencies use it. However, as soon as you lodge an application, follow it up with a phone call to the person dealing with the job. Tell them you wanted to see if they have received your application and ask them a few questions about the position. This way you force them to look for your application and to become aware of it. I used to ask them things like, "do you believe my experience ties in well with the job being advertised?" That way you get a good idea of wether or not you will be put on to the next stage of the recruitment process. Generally, if you are unsuccessful, you will not be contacted because of the number of applications they receive. Also, the chances are that if you don't follow up your application with a phone call, you won't make any progress.

One other word of advice, don't under any circumstances pay money to recruiting agencies. they receive commission from the recruiting company and if they are legit, they won't ask for a penny.

Finally, only a small proportion of the population have obtained employment by applying directly to job ads. I read somewhere that the majority do so through contacts and networking. However, I would still say you should apply those you like on Seek.

All the best!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree GMcShea.. 
I would like to share my experience ..
while Im still in India I had been applying to jobs after I received my PR.. I could say I was fortunate & Unfortunate as I got a call from ANZ for a perm position but it was unfortunate that I could not take it to the next level..but I atleast had the experience of what the Interviewer is looking for which I can correct it for my next interview.

I would suggest you look through seek and linked in as both have some good openings and majority of them are mutually explicit. 
apart from them you try and apply for jobs in company websites since Im a BA from banking and FS I did a research on what are different companies that are related to banking and FS and then started targeting them..though the hit rate is less than 1 % but at least you can keep track of whats happening in the market.


----------

